# Monthly Social Security Payments Self Employed



## Lynherbs (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Can anybody tell me how much the monthly self employed social security payment would be for Horticultural Business. I have been told that it is less than the normal self employment payments, buy a couple of estate agents, but by others that it is not.

Also when you start paying and do you receive a refund if you earn under a certain amount.

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynherbs said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anybody tell me how much the monthly self employed social security payment would be for Horticultural Business. I have been told that it is less than the normal self employment payments, buy a couple of estate agents, but by others that it is not.
> 
> ...


The self employed lump figure here is about €235 a month. You pay it even if you dont turn over a cent. I was unaware that there was a lesser amount for horticultural businesses


----------



## Lynherbs (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks

But have also been told you get it back if you do not earn a certain amount!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lynherbs said:


> Thanks
> 
> But have also been told you get it back if you do not earn a certain amount!!


Everything I have ever read, even from those that are already registered as "autonomo" states that you pay whatever you earn. Mainly because you could take black money, not declare very much as earnings, and get health care for next to nothing.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Mainly because you could take black money, not declare very much as earnings, and get health care for next to nothing.


Surely not, in Spain?


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*244 euros is the fee*

Autonomo for real estate is 244 euros.

Speak to a gestor for seeing what it is for other businesses.

No I dont think you get it back either. And if you are unemployed you dont get anything either, you go for it, or you go work for someone else.

Jump in with 2 feet.


----------

